
Ask HN: How to ask the right questions? - sabmalik
Hey all,<p>Maybe this is a strange question but I am going to ask it anyway.<p>As a software engineer working with different type of stakeholders all the time, it is imperative to ask the right questions that get the right information out.<p>In an attempt to understand this whole process and communicate better, I have created an exercise for myself. Here it how it goes.<p>Imagine you come across a machine that knows everything and can answer ANY question in the world completely truthfully and elaborately. But you can ask ONLY 3 short questions. What questions do you ask to get as much information out of this machine?<p>Questions like &quot;What are the answers to all the questions in the universe?&quot; are invalid.<p>I have been trying to formulate my 3 questions to get as much information out of the machine but it seems surprising hard given that each question I ask can be interpreted in several ways. For instance &quot;How did we get here?&quot; in an attempt to find out the history of the universe but it can be interpreted by the machine in many different ways and I don&#x27;t have any means to say &quot;Oh but I meant .....&quot;<p>It would be great if you guys can contribute with your 3 questions, why ask those specific questions and what do you hope to get out of them etc.<p>Thanks all!
======
NumberCruncher
This is not the exercise you need. Stakeholders aren't machines knowing the
answer to any question, even if they think they do.

Some good methods:

The technique called “Five Why’s” developed by Toyota.
[http://www.aaronsw.com/weblog/geremiah](http://www.aaronsw.com/weblog/geremiah)

Socratic questioning used by a lot of scientist:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Socratic_questioning](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Socratic_questioning)

~~~
sabmalik
You are absolutely right, they don't but I start with the assumption that they
do and I just need to ask the right questions.

------
brudgers
I direct my imagination into another channel. I think about what stakes each
stakeholder holds and imagine what the project looks like from their
perspective. Then I ask questions that tune my imagined perspective to their
perspective and questions that help me address what is important from their
perspective.

Essentially, I try to develop domain expertise via empathy.

Good luck.

------
dragonbonheur
This seems to be popular in hacker culture -
[http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-
questions.html](http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html)

------
jayajay
I'm derping around right now, so why the hell not?

1\. What are you trying to do?

2\. Why do you need me?

3\. Why do I need you?

